# Creative Items To Print on a DTG



## jojo7 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am looking for experience on what exactly you can print on a DTG printer. The Brother specifically ie the GT-541, 782, etc. Please make sure you know for sure the item can be printed. The basics:

Shirts
Sweatshirts
Totes
Towels


----------



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

I know you can get specialty platen's for hats and converse sneakers.

/elisha


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

JoJo7,

The answer to your question is simple and complex. The simple answer is you can print on to anything that is flat. The complex part comes up based on what your customer's expectations are for the printed item. For example, you can print on a golf ball if you really want. The design must be pretty small and it will only be good for ornamental uses only. As soon as the customer hits it with a golf club, the design will not stay. 

But if you want to print on something, you just need to be able to (mount / lay) the item on the platen. Most manufacturers offer a variety of platens. Since you specifically asked about the Brother GT printer, so here are some links to companies that have platens for these printers.
- Touchdown Platen for Brother GT-541 GT-782 Printers
- GT Cap Platen for Brother GT-541, GT-782 & GT-3 DTG Printers
- GTPSP
- Parts & Supplies : Garment Printing : Garment Printing & Digital Decorating : SewingMachine com
- https://www.stitchcity.com/eShop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=02
- The PAS Store - Parts, Accessories and Supplies 

However, the better question should be what items can I dtg print on using my printer that is profitable. Using the golf ball example (which was really popular several years ago, but basically non-existant today), how much many can you charge more for the printing on to a golf ball that is already pretty expensive when the design has to be less than a quarter (coin) in size? Then, how long does it take you to setup the golf balls so that you know the artwork is going to be printed in the right place... add in the time / cost to put an inkjet receptive coating on it in advance and allow it to dry... the actual print and curing time.

The reason why they are called direct-to-garment printers is because garments tend to be the most profitable items to print. Other items like pre-stretched canvas and stone coasters are regularly printed as well. However, here are just some of the things I have seen printed with dtg printers on top of what has already been mentioned:
- Tiles
- Sponges
- Leather, silk,...
- Stone bricks
- Cork board (for a bulletin board)
- Mouse Pads
- Koozies
- Sham Wow
- Wooden Nickels
- Sand Dollars

And I am sure there are a lot more that I am not thinking of right now. Maybe others can add to this list.

Mark


----------

